# Eye of Profane Truth - rebooted!



## Rkhet (Jul 17, 2006)

You have been walking in a daze for as long as you remember, and it is the only thing you remember.

You are on an battlefield, recently abandoned.  The air is filled with the smell of blood and decay.  Everywhere you look you see bodies, some humanoid, some not, torn and mangled beyond repair.  Huge packs of ravens swarmed over the dead and dying, gorging on eyeballs and entrails and cawing threateningly when you draw near.

Five others walk beside you.  Instinctively, you know they are as lost as you.  Yet you cannot resist but to ask:

"Who... are we?"

Your voice is barely audible, drowned out by the caws of ravens and the low moans of the fallen.  The others make no reply.  Perhaps they are pondering the same.

So you walk, lost in your own thoughts.  Sometimes you would unthinkingly step on something still alive, and it would give a weak, pitiful cry, and you would shudder, and be glad you are not one of them.

The sun rises and sets seemingly at random, and you lose all sense of time.  Yet your feet carry you untiringly and finally the corpses thin out and you stand at the edge of all this death.

Beyond is fertile farmland.  The wheat stalks wave gently in the wind.  It will be a good harvest this year, you think to yourself.

You see a middle-aged man in a bloodstained healer's garb, busy at work.  Beside him on makeshift stretchers lie a row of injured.  He is tending to their wounds, and his skills are competent, even masterly, but you can tell that without magic at least half of them will die.

The man seems unsurpised to see you all.  He stops momentarily to gesture you to come closer, then resumes his work.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 17, 2006)

Walking slightly ahead of the others Durkon stops 10 feet away from the healer gazing around at the wounded Durkon searches his heart for some feeling some emotion to give him a clue as to who and what he is, finding nothing but an abiding sense of emptiness and loss. 

Durkon's eyes finally come to rest upon the blood stained healer, cocking his head to the side Durkon marvels at the skill shown by the healer.  Speaking in a surprisingly deep baritone "Who are you... do you have the answers we seek?"


----------



## Azaar (Jul 17, 2006)

Sliding back the hood of his cloak, Nethien slowly steps closer to the healer.  "I fear that any answers this one would have for us would only lead to more questions, but such philosophical musings are best left for later," he replies to Durkon, his own voice a meshing of baritone and tenor.

Quietly, he looks down upon the injured, frowning slightly.  Life and death are two opposing ends of the continuum -- he possesses no skill to aid this healer, and certainly does not possess the power to heal them magically.

After a moment, however, he looks up once again towards the healer.  "For my part, however, I would wonder why you seem so unsurprised to see us.  I find it unlikely that it is considered normal behavior for five sentients to walk among such a vast field of death, such as we are."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 17, 2006)

The small girl Shard shivers and looks back at the charnel she had just crossed. "So much pain," she murmurs in dread. "So much death. This field will bear the scars forever. The ghosts..."

She cringes, but when she speaks, her voice is different...more confident and resonant. "A mighty battle was fought here, to stain the earth red. But even this is but a drop in the ocean to come..."

Immediately she squeals, "No! Stop that! I don't want any part of that!" and claps her delicate hands to her ears.

Then she yanks her hands from her ears and narrows her eyes to hiss, "Focus, fool! Control! If you cannot function, then you will get -nowhere!- Pull yourself together and see about this...man-thing."

Sniffling, Shard nods and looks at the others with her. "I'm going to talk to him." Having said that, she breaks into a jog, meaning to go to his side, then says, "Good morning, sir. Who are you?"


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 17, 2006)

As Lorgrane walks through the battlefield, thousands of facts compete with each other to focus his attention on

...that style of sword was original fashioned by the smiths of Sangranuer...
...the exposed muscle connect to the ligament allowing movement of the forearm...
...ravens are scavangers and will eat nearly anything...

he wonders briefly if he should stop and dissect one of the monstrous creatures, their anatomy seemed strangley assembled and he was curious as how it was assembled, but his companions did not pay it any attention, so he moved on.

Finally coming to the healer, the end of their walk seems at hand, though perhaps the beginning of thier journey.

The healer did not seem suprised to see them, which was odd, consider what some of them looked like.  Lorgrane thought that the Perfect itself would be suprised to see the tentacled, antennaed, yak man.  It was obvious that this man was not what he appeared.

_A metaphor, a man trying to stem back the tide of death, in capable of doing it himself.  Does he have the answers we seek?  Maybe.  I imagine he will tell us what brought us here, but not reveal the deeper game.  The question is, is he another puppet or the puppeteer._ Lorgrane thinks as he observes the healer, content to let the others speak.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 18, 2006)

Moreth smiles grimly, knowing somehow that this desolation was _right_, and that though it was well within his power to relieve the suffering of thousands, he would do nothing. This place was not just his own beginning, it was the world's end. 

Amiably pulling his lips back over his teeth he smiles knowlingly at any of the others looking his way, but answers not their words in kind. He remains silent before the eyes of the healer. Questions had already been asked, revealing ignorances best left untold, and it was obvious that the healer was no ordinary man to dwell alone in such an extraordinary place.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 19, 2006)

*Lessa, Druid*

Wading through the see of blood & bodies towards the man standing at its edge, Lessa's vision doubles.  Superimposed over the gory vista before her she sees another sea, with another man standing at its edge.

One man stands at the edge of a sea of mangled bodies; tending to those at its surface with a healing kit.

The other at the edge of a vast ocean, casting his line & hauling out fish.

Unsure if she's stumbling across a field of corpses or if her feet just keep getting tangled in seaweed as she swims toward the shore, Lessa makes her way towards the man.

Nearing the healer, Lessa is suprised to see the others stumbling out of the surf next to her.  One almost looks familiar, as if she had known him before.  But there was no before, so how could she know him.

Having reached the shore Lessa walks towards the man across the grassy shore, littered with rotting fish and dismembered body parts and asks "How's the fishing today?"


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 20, 2006)

> "How's the fishing today?"




The healer pauses momentarily, as if to say something, but then resumes his work, ignoring your question.



> "Who are you?"




"Me, I'm just a messenger.  His Lordship has things that needs taken care of, and he knows that you'll all be lost and confused, so I'm supposed to give... counsel.  Free will is important, or so He says, so if you think I'm talking a whole lot of bollocks, then that's fine too."

His fingers dance over the body in front of him, stopping bloodflow, removing bits of bloody metal, and applying salves and powders.  Finished, he gives a satisfied grunt, and move to the next one.



> "Do you have the answers we seek?"




"Depends on the questions you ask, of course.  Don't expect me to know everything."

"And don't expect me to tell you everything I know.  A man's got to have his secrets."


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 20, 2006)

Moreth makes an effort to be polite, though he suspects the healer is playing with them. Despite his impulse to kill the entity he decides other matters must take precedence for the moment, this  was no place to spend eternity. 
"Then tell us what you want us to know, for surely you know which questions we should ask."


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 20, 2006)

_Puppet_ Lorgrane concludes to himself, frowning when the healer talks about keeping secrets.

He observes the healer closely, sure that he is not what he appears.  He remains silent, studying the others reactions as much as studying the healer.

OOC-
Are we assumed to have our persistent spells up?  If so, what active spells does the healer have on him (known by the virtue of persistent greater arcane sight)


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 20, 2006)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> "Me, I'm just a messenger.  His Lordship has things that needs taken care of, and he knows that you'll all be lost and confused, so I'm supposed to give... counsel.  Free will is important, or so He says, so if you think I'm talking a whole lot of bollocks, then that's fine too."




"Who's 'His Lordship'?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 20, 2006)

"Who are we?" Shard asks meekly, the question not clear even to herself if she means the entire group, or just the chorus in her skull. "Why are we here? What is this place?"

She opens her mouth to ask more, then clamps it shut again, waiting.


----------



## Azaar (Jul 20, 2006)

"Ah.  'His Lordship'.  Of course."  Nethien, for his own part, simply shrugs.  "I would assume, then, that 'his Lordship' has a reason for why we have been brought together here.  I would also assume that we are meant to see this devastation as a prelude to being... enlightened... as to why we have been brought together."

He looks at the "healer" carefully.  "So, by all means... do enlighten us.  The sooner we all know what has led to this meeting at this moment, the sooner that we can begin whatever task 'his Lordship' would have us perform."  He glances around at his compatriots.  "Assuming that some of us are not already making educated guesses."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 20, 2006)

Durkon folds his massive arms across his chest and glares at the healer "Tell us what the Perfect would have us do, then we will leave this...*reflection* of reality"


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 21, 2006)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> _Puppet_ Lorgrane concludes to himself, frowning when the healer talks about keeping secrets.
> 
> He observes the healer closely, sure that he is not what he appears.  He remains silent, studying the others reactions as much as studying the healer.




Your efforts do not reveal much.  The man does not seem to be a spellcaster, nor are there active magical effects on his person.

Your attention did not go unnoticed, and the healer glances up momentarily to meet your stare.   He gives you a sly smile, but say nothing.



> "Who's 'His Lordship'?"




"The Perfect, of course.  The one that created this fine world we are standing on.  Who else?"

"Hmmm... or are you implying that I may be an agent of Naramyr instead?  That's certainly not impossible."

The thought seems to amuse him, and the man chuckles lightly as he peeks under the soiled bandages of his next patient, prodding the wound lightly with a small knife.  He takes pulse at the wrist.

"I'd tell you I'm not, for what it's worth.  I could be lying, though."

He reaches for the neck, and you thought he was going to take the pulse there too.  But instead, he crushes the windpipe with clinical disinterest.  The patient, unconscious, dies with nary a whimper.

The healer moves to the next body, wiping off the blood on his soiled garb.



> "I would assume, then, that 'his Lordship' has a reason for why we have been brought together here. I would also assume that we are meant to see this devastation as a prelude to being... enlightened... as to why we have been brought together.  So, by all means... do enlighten us. The sooner we all know what has led to this meeting at this moment, the sooner that we can begin whatever task 'his Lordship' would have us perform."




"Actually, I think you're here because this is where I happen to be right now.  Or, for all I know, He took a shortcut and made you all out of corpses.  But that's all beside the point."

"Originally, you were supposed to lead an army of righteousness, drive Naramyr before you, hear the lamentation of his women, et cetra.  But that's no longer the case.  You are tainted.  Unstable.  I'm sure you are all aware of this.  Now, if I were Him I would simply unmake you all, but your father is more... merciful.  You are free to live out the rest of your lives in the mortal realm, so long as you don't misbehave too much."



> "What is this place?"




"Would you believe that I have no idea?  No?  It is nevertheless true.  I simply tend to the wounded.  The where or how doesn't interest me."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 21, 2006)

"The Perfect created us to destroy the Eye of Profane Truth, since I have free will, that is what I intend to do.  As such I need you to answer some questions for me"

"What powers does the Eye of Profane truth possess and how can these be overcome?, who created it?, how can it be destroyed?, and why doesn't The Perfect destroy it himself?"


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 21, 2006)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> You are free to live out the rest of your lives in the mortal realm, so long as you don't misbehave too much."




"Too much?" Moreth chuckles, though his head spins with contradictory thoughts and emotions. The womans words suddenly gain a new relevance in his mind, as fish swim before his inner eye, and he staggers. "Or our creator sends a broken army to hunt us down? If we are the worst he can do, then what kind of God is he?" 
He laughs, then despairs. "Is this it? Then what's the point to it all? No don't answer, I know your words already." The shadowy fish swim closer and, though he knows they are nothing but figments he tries to beat them away before they can eat his eyes. "Argh! Why should we fear the likes of us? Pathetic creations."



			
				Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> "The Perfect created us to destroy the Eye of Profane Truth, since I have free will, that is what I intend to do.  As such I need you to answer some questions for me"
> 
> "What powers does the Eye of Profane truth possess and how can these be overcome?, who created it?, how can it be destroyed?, and why doesn't The Perfect destroy it himself?"




"Such certainty," Moreth turns to his brother, his demeanor dignified once again. "Your prophetic powers exceed my own, or have you extracted the knowlege from his mind? Were you perhaps created with this information already ingrained?" 

He shakes his head in disgust, "Madmen all. I am a madman surrounded by madmen. Is this the message you were meant to deliver?" ,he asks the healer. "The fundamental message? That our creation was a mistake? That we have no sanity, no worth, no purpose?" 
"Beware then," he hisses, "for Insanity justifies."

ooc: He hasn't told us about the Eye yet, right?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2006)

"Can he not...help us?" Shard asks, and immediately winces at the fury exploding in her head.

_You mean get rid of us! Kill us! Destroy us!_

"Why does He just discard us like this? Are we not still His? Will He try again? Make more to do His will? Is that why He forgets us, his first?"

_Hate him for making us, for letting us...making us go on without purpose or hope!_
_Love him, as a father, for he is the closest to such we will ever have..._
_Fear, hope, despair, want..._


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 21, 2006)

Kicking at a flopping fish nibbling at her toes Lessa turns back to the healer.  "How has this happened?  How could creations of 'The Perfect' not be so themselves?  Or was it that he allowed this to happen to us?"


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 21, 2006)

_Tainted_  Lorgrane played with the word in his mind, mulled over the possibility, judged the implication. _Perhaps, but it matters little._  No fear, no guilt, no conflict, those were for the others.

_He wishes to have us accept randomness into the Perfect, a failure of purpose.  Interesting it is either that or a limitation of action, consquences of acting.  Either the Perfect is not perfect or it's power is not universal or both.  A failure of purpose means we are not part of it's plan, in fact we would be a detriment to it.  The healer does not seem concerned, which seems incongruous with our taint.  The Perfect is not a being of morality, it is not limited by such concepts.  Mercy is no more in it's nature than malice.  If we posed a threat, it should eliminate us, if it can.  And there is the crux, if it can not deal with it's problems except through proxies, such as us, then it will attempt to use us.  

If on the other hand it is a constraint on it's action, then it would be aware of what was going to happen to us and the healer, perhaps acting as an agent of the Perfect, perhaps acting of his own accord, is attempting to manipulate us.

Either way, we are caught up in a tangled manipulation._   Lorgrane smiled inwardly, at the thought of unravelling the mystery.

_In anycase, when the healer is done answering questions, I will see what if I can penetrate his hidden defenses.  Failing that, it should be interesting to see what his reaction will be._

OOC-

Lorgrane ever heard of this guys?  Healer lackey of the Perfect, any lackey of the perfect?
KS: Religion +55 or Lore +37


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 21, 2006)

ooc: Does Moreth know anything relevant about the location, the Perfect,Healer or his siblings? Does he know the religious singnificance of the possible symbolism in the area?

Knowledge (religion):46 
Knowledge (the planes):..46


----------



## Azaar (Jul 21, 2006)

"Triage."  The word slips unbidden from Nethien's lips.  "Interesting... most interesting."  He looks around for several seconds, before regarding the healer once more.  "My instinct tells me you are not an agent of the Wyrmslayer.  But I do not believe you to be an agent of the Perfect, either.  You... are someone, or something, else.  A third party... bearing witness.  A balancing act between the two extremes, perhaps.  Time will tell the tale soon enough, I suppose."

He looks around again at the scenery.  "Where is the Wyrmslayer at present?  How could an item such as this Eye 'taint' our creation by a being that, in the eyes of many, would be omnipotent?  And why would the Perfect, again assuming that he is seen as omniscient in the eyes of the people, create us anyway, knowing that we would not be the... perfect... instruments of his will?"


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 23, 2006)

Wrahn: 
[sblock]
You sift through your nigh-encyclopaedic knowledge for anything that would help you identify this man, but come up empty.  He does not fit your knowledge of any of the more prominent servants of the Perfect.

/ooc:
[sblock]you're asking for two pieces of information: the man's identity and servants of the Perfect.  The first one you don't know, but the second would be too many to list.  You'll need to be more specific.[/sblock]
[/sblock]

Nephtys:
[sblock]
Location: 
You notice that the patients watched apathetically as the healer killed one of them.  None of them speaks, except to occasionally moan in pain.  Thinking back to your trip here, it had a surreal quality.  You look around and notice minor details that are either missing or inconsistant with each other.  Unless the Eye has already won and reality has been broken, this is not the Mortal Realm.

You have two theories: this could either be Limbo, where the recent dead, who do not know they are dead, linger; or it could be the Land of Dreams, a menagerie of thoughts, desires, and phantoms created by the minds of dreamers everywhere.

Perfect:
You know that he is the great overgod, supposedly created the world, and is worshipped almost universally, especially in the Human Empire.  He created you but something went wrong.  You also have fragmented and confusing memories of your last meeting with him.

Healer:
You do not recognize this man.

Siblings:
/ooc: you'll have to be more specific there.  what do you want to know?
[/sblock]



			
				Durkon said:
			
		

> "What powers does the Eye of Profane truth possess and how can these be overcome?, who created it?, how can it be destroyed?, and why doesn't The Perfect destroy it himself?"



"Do you know how Samsarra was created?  No, I don't mean the Church version, where His Lordship just waves his hand and land appears from beneath the sea.  Though that does have a ring of truth to it.

"Samsarra should by all rights not exist.  It cannot exist by mundane means, nor by magic - for there was no magic before it was born.  It is a lie in the face of the real.

"The Perfect took the fabric of reality and twisted it to create a haven from the harsh winds of Outside.  He took all the paradoxes his actions had created, all the impossibilities that are dangerous to the stability of this haven, and gathered it in one place, binding it with the laws of the new world.  Thus was born the Eye, and it is indestructible.  Fortunate, for should it be destroyed, all the stored paradoxes would be released, and the world would be unmade."

"In time, the Eye grew sentient and hid itself from the Perfect.  It is resentful; to it Samsarra is an aberration, a bane to reality by virtue of its mere existance.  This is why it seeks to destroy it.  It has great power, but they are shackled; only with the aid of mortals, the Perfect's intended masters of Samsarra, could it release even a tiny portion of this power."

"Ah.  While we are on the subject, I have a message from your father." The man pauses and clears his throat, then speaks with a voice not of his own.

_"Do not seek the Eye's power.  It is useless and dangerous to you."_



			
				Moreth said:
			
		

> Is this the message you were meant to deliver?" ,he asks the healer. "The fundamental message? That our creation was a mistake? That we have no sanity, no worth, no purpose?"



"You have been given a gift, and you should cherish it.  You have been given _choice_.  You have the freedom to live as you wish.  I, for one, am envious."



			
				Lessa said:
			
		

> "How has this happened? How could creations of 'The Perfect' not be so themselves? Or was it that he allowed this to happen to us?"





			
				Nethien said:
			
		

> "How could an item such as this Eye 'taint' our creation by a being that, in the eyes of many, would be omnipotent? And why would the Perfect, again assuming that he is seen as omniscient in the eyes of the people, create us anyway, knowing that we would not be the... perfect... instruments of his will?"



"Know that there is no such thing as omniscience.  It may be possible to pull a little on the strands of fate, but the consequences are anybody's guess.  Not even His Lordship can know the future with certainty, though he is in better position than most to make educated guesses."



			
				Shard said:
			
		

> "Why does He just discard us like this? Are we not still His? Will He try again? Make more to do His will? Is that why He forgets us, his first?"



"Look at yourselves.  Look at what you have become.  Would you trust yourself with this kind of responsibility if you were Him?  Me, I wouldn't trust you with a pet rock."

"Will he try again?  Perhaps, but not for a while.  I would imagine that creating ones such as you would be strenuous even for a god.  There is more than one way to skin a cat, though."


/ooc:
[sblock]


> He hasn't told us about the Eye yet, right?



When you were created, you were implanted with fragments of useful knowledge.  One piece of knowledge you all share is that you know what your original purpose was.  Other bits and pieces are the reason you can have the Knowledge skills when you are barely hours old.
[/sblock]


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 23, 2006)

The Healer said:
			
		

> "You have been given a gift, and you should cherish it. You have been given choice. You have the freedom to live as you wish. I, for one, am envious."




Lorgrane finally speaks, he speaks softly, thoughtfully, though his eyes bore into the healer, like he is trying to see through him, "We were given a choice, not by the Pefect, but by the Eye."

OOC-

That was the answer I was looking for (or the not-answer)


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 23, 2006)

Shard listens somberly to the healer's assessment, then looks down at the ground, her feet.

Abruptly she flares angrily, "Well then is there any hope for us at all?! Have we been sent to you in this...this riddle world just to hear how doomed we are?! Is there nothing we, or anyone, can do...to...to...help?"

The jolt of emotion that spurred her eases, and she trails off, looking tearfully away.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 24, 2006)

For a moment the vision of the man fishing on the shore receeds, and Lessa asks the healer "Is there a way that this taint that has warped us can be undone?"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 25, 2006)

"I say we fulfill the purpose we were created for, once the Eyes influence has been reduced, then the Perfect will be able to restore us to our uncorrupted selves"


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 25, 2006)

> Lorgrane finally speaks, he speaks softly, thoughtfully, though his eyes bore into the healer, like he is trying to see through him, "We were given a choice, not by the Pefect, but by the Eye."



This seems to amuse the healer.

"Very observant of you.  If you are determined to be ungrateful, I suppose I will not stand in your way."



> "Is there a way that this taint that has warped us can be undone?"



"The short answer is no.  If there was anything to be done that was within the considerable powers of His Lordship, then we would not be having this conversation.  Your taint is as much a part of you as whatever it is you were created out of.  While it may be possible to separate it from you, and reshape from whatever is left, the result would be new beings entirely."



> Abruptly she flares angrily, "Well then is there any hope for us at all?! Have we been sent to you in this...this riddle world just to hear how doomed we are?! Is there nothing we, or anyone, can do...to...to...help?"
> 
> The jolt of emotion that spurred her eases, and she trails off, looking tearfully away.



"There there.  My hands are a little dirty, so I will skip the part where I pat you on the head.  Would you like a sweet?"


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 25, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> "I say we fulfill the purpose we were created for, once the Eyes influence has been reduced, then the Perfect will be able to restore us to our uncorrupted selves"




"Possibly.  You can try, certainly, free will and all."


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 26, 2006)

Moreth listens, and his outward appearance regains something of the grace and dignity it would have had if things had turned out differently. "We have our answers. We have been given our natures, and we have no choice but to accept our fate and embrace it. It would be folly to struggle against our own selves. We have to accept what we are and act accordingly. For us there can be no morality and no sense of obligation. Our lives belong to noone but ourselves."
Pain, madness or emptiness, whatever the nature of our weakness, can yet be turned to our strengths. Anything can be turned into a virtue, and if we can inflict our taint on the world we will no longer be alone."

"There is nothing more to be gained here. Let us go to fulfill the destiny we have been given."


----------



## Azaar (Jul 26, 2006)

Nethien looks around, listening more before finally speaking.  "Agreed.  I doubt there is any more to be gained by standing here."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 28, 2006)

Planting her fists on her hips, Shard asks the healer, "Do you have anything else to say, or can you tell us how to leave here?" She glances at the others. "I think we think we're ready to go."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 28, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Planting her fists on her hips, Shard asks the healer, "Do you have anything else to say, or can you tell us how to leave here?" She glances at the others. "I think we think we're ready to go."



"Before we go, can you tell us what powers the Eye has bestowed upon the Wyrmsayer"


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 28, 2006)

Lorgrane waits patiently, letting the others probe for questions.  When it is apparent that the consensus is to leave, Lorgrane starts to move away with the others, but will turn and cast a quickened Mordenkainen's Disjunction (Caster Level 30) in the are where the healer is, making sure not to catch the others in its area and follow by a Mind Rape (DC 37 Will) to get all the information the healer knows.  If successful, he will make it so the healer does not remember Lorgrane casting the spells on him.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 28, 2006)

Lessa's brow furrows as something the healer said earlier finally sinks in.

"You have said the Eye cannot be destroyed.  Could it instead be banished Outside?"


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 29, 2006)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Lorgrane waits patiently, letting the others probe for questions.  When it is apparent that the consensus is to leave, Lorgrane starts to move away with the others, but will turn and cast a quickened Mordenkainen's Disjunction (Caster Level 30) in the are where the healer is, making sure not to catch the others in its area and follow by a Mind Rape (DC 37 Will) to get all the information the healer knows.  If successful, he will make it so the healer does not remember Lorgrane casting the spells on him.




You move to cast your first spell, but nothing happens.

[/ooc: your quickened MD fizzles and is wasted.  I will assume that you do not follow through.]

The healer does not seem to have noticed.



> "Before we go, can you tell us what powers the Eye has bestowed upon the Wyrmsayer"





> "You have said the Eye cannot be destroyed. Could it instead be banished Outside?"



"Knowledge is power, and power carries a price.  Ask again when you can afford payment."



> "I think we think we're ready to go."



"Very well, then.  Farewell, and try not to die again too soon."
The healer produces what looks like a finger-bone.  He snaps it in half, and you are overcome with dizziness.  Your eyes fail, and for a moment you have the sensation of falling at high speed...

...Then you are standing on solid ground.  The noonday sun shines down on you with a pleasant warmth.  It feels like you have always been standing here.  Memories of where you were before threatens to fade away, and you have to struggle to hold on to them.

You realize that you are standing on the pavement of a bustling street. Peddlers lined the sidewalk and people milled about them, conversing and haggling, creating the sort of ambient noise common to markets. Strange and ungent aromas filled the air, and you can hear in the distance the rowdy music of pan pipes.

The people around you go about their business, paying you no attention.  It seems that no-one is surprised by your sudden appearance.


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 30, 2006)

When his spell fails, Lorgrane shows no emotion except the raising of an eyebrow.

When they arrive at their destination, Lorgrane looks around the crowd, looking to see if there are any in the crowd as alien in appearance as the assembled group.  He will attempt to track eye movement to see if any are watching them or if they have been somehow enchanted to not pay the group attention.  He will also see if there is a public building they can move to so if they are out of place they will not be noticed once the crowd can percieve them.

"I think we need to discuss what our best course of action is.  Perhaps someplace where we won't be so readily disturbed." He nods in the direction of the public building. 

OOC-

Can Lorgrane tell what made the spell fail?  Or conjecture if he can't tell?  +60 Spellcraft, +58 KS: Arcana are the relavent skills, He has persistant Greater Arcane Sight and The Ring of Spellbattle for detecting any spells that may have been used to counter.  KS: Religion +55 for anything divine (like divine intervention) or KS: Planes +55 for any dimensional limitation (Disjuction doesn't work in that plane, etc)


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 30, 2006)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> When his spell fails, Lorgrane shows no emotion except the raising of an eyebrow.
> 
> When they arrive at their destination, Lorgrane looks around the crowd, looking to see if there are any in the crowd as alien in appearance as the assembled group.  He will attempt to track eye movement to see if any are watching them or if they have been somehow enchanted to not pay the group attention.  He will also see if there is a public building they can move to so if they are out of place they will not be noticed once the crowd can percieve them.




You detect no magic amongst the crowd, but you do detect faint traces of illusion on youself and your companions.  It does not look like it will last longer than an hour or so.

You do not see any public buildings in the immediate vincinity.  A place this busy, though, must have them.  You will have to explore some more.




> Can Lorgrane tell what made the spell fail?  Or conjecture if he can't tell?  +60 Spellcraft, +58 KS: Arcana are the relavent skills, He has persistant Greater Arcane Sight and The Ring of Spellbattle for detecting any spells that may have been used to counter.  KS: Religion +55 for anything divine (like divine intervention) or KS: Planes +55 for any dimensional limitation (Disjuction doesn't work in that plane, etc)



Thinking back, your spell was not countered.  Nor were it impeded.  It was cast perfectly, but with no effect whatsoever.

You remember that the Perfect cannot exert too much power in the mortal realm, for fear of breaking it; perhaps this rule does not apply to that plane.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 30, 2006)

"Our best course of action..." Shard muses.

Then, in a small remorseful voice she suggests, "We could fly far from here, into the woods, or mountains, where no mortal treads...there to seal ourselves away for all time so we cannot do the damage the Eye hopes we will."

On the heels of that, as if interrupting herself, she adds in a suddenly bitter tone, "Or maybe that's what the -PERFECT- wants us to do! We could instead rain fire and ice on the cities and people of this world, burn it freeze it break it like a fine china plate until He HAS to notice us! Until he CAN'T ignore us! MAKE him deal with us, his failures!"

More quietly, almost silkily, she posits, "I think we could find some place within the city, and make it our own. A dark place. A secret place. Then quietly gather agents, gather power, until the lord of this place finds himself lord in title only. Then, when our grip is tight, we find another city, and begin again. Let the Eye and the Perfect have their little spat. What does it matter to us?"

"Everything," she whispers fearfully. "It means everything. We have to stop it, though the path to doing so is not straight. We must look to the past to avert the future, we must gather the coin of the realms that know, and we must work in shadows to oppose the Eye even as it works through us. And most importantly we must avoid Naramyr's Eye..."

Abruptly Shard stops, with a confused shake of her head. "I'm hungry," she concludes...and sniffs the air, looking around for someplace that seems to have food.


----------



## Azaar (Jul 30, 2006)

"I suppose that would be balance, after a fashion -- replace the Wyrmslayer with us.  If the Eye commands the power that it does through him, however... think of how much more power it might very well wield through any of us."  Nethien shakes his head slowly.  "No.  The presence of the Eye is an imbalance.  Replacing one imbalance with another imbalance is not the wisest course of action."

He looks around, nodding after a moment at Lorgrane's words.  "That would be a wise decision.  These matters bear careful consideration."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 31, 2006)

Invoking the power of his Mask, Durkon shrouds his form with the illusion of a 8' foot tall Human Warrior wearing a helmet (which has two curving horns) and a Breastplate. "Meet me a half mile north of the city I will set up my magical fortress on the Ethereal Plane which we can use as a base of operation.  Then we can decide what our next steps should be" 

OOC: Assuming everyone is in agreement Durkon will then slip on his Ring of Etherealness and then fly to his chosen location, Durkon will choose a spot which affords a good view of the surrounds countryside.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 31, 2006)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> "Very well, then.  Farewell, and try not to die again too soon."
> The healer produces what looks like a finger-bone.  He snaps it in half, and you are overcome with dizziness...




"Again?"



			
				Rkhet said:
			
		

> ...Then you are standing on solid ground...




Momentarily dazzled by the bright sunlight, Lessa looks around, wondering where the healer has dumped them.

Surrounded by the sudden press of humanity, the Fire surges up within her, begging to be released.  She raises a hand, heat wavering around her fingertips, then realizes the others are talking.



			
				Durkon said:
			
		

> "Meet me a half mile north of the city I will set up my magical fortress on the Ethereal Plane which we can use as a base of operation. Then we can decide what our next steps should be"




Realizing that this is not the time, Lessa pushes back the fire, and nods in agreement with Durkon.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 1, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Invoking the power of his Mask, Durkon shrouds his form with the illusion of a 8' foot tall Human Warrior wearing a helmet (which has two curving horns) and a Breastplate. "Meet me a half mile north of the city I will set up my magical fortress on the Ethereal Plane which we can use as a base of operation.  Then we can decide what our next steps should be"
> 
> OOC: Assuming everyone is in agreement Durkon will then slip on his Ring of Etherealness and then fly to his chosen location, Durkon will choose a spot which affords a good view of the surrounds countryside.




You make to leave, but are struck by a sudden and powerful premonition.

This place is dangerous, despite appearances.  It would be unwise to leave on your own.

/ooc:
[sblock]
That was my IC way of saying don't split the party, as I've mentioned in the OP.  It creates strange problems.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 1, 2006)

Shard gives Durkon a pitious waifish look. "Nothing to eat?"

She sighs and traipses back. "Okaaaaaaaay... Let's all teleport there together. Flying takes too long and the city stinks from above."


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 1, 2006)

/ooc: who is going to provide the transportation? by what means?

/ooc2: from the Ethereal plane, maximum you'll see of the Material plane is about 60 feet.  So there's really no place with a good view.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 1, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Shard gives Durkon a pitious waifish look. "Nothing to eat?"
> 
> She sighs and traipses back. "Okaaaaaaaay... Let's all teleport there together. Flying takes too long and the city stinks from above."




"I can summon the winds to bear us aloft far faster than the swiftest hawk."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 1, 2006)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> "I can summon the winds to bear us aloft far faster than the swiftest hawk."



"Then do so, then we can find an out of the way place to set up our base."


----------



## Azaar (Aug 1, 2006)

"I have means to fly if it should prove necessary."  Nethien looks around warily.  "However, I feel that whatever our course of action, we should not tarry for long."


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 2, 2006)

The spell is cast, and you turn into clouds of mist.  The breeze sweeps you into the air.  

You head north.  Looking down, the city is huge; you place the population at at least two hundred thousand, probably more. It seemed to have been built haphazardly, with little or no pre-planning. A detailed study of the city, even with the aid of divination magic, could take days or even weeks. Nevertheless, you take a cursory look around the place, noting landmarks and such.

A river runs through the city, and busy docks have been built on both sides.  The market where you first arrived is to the south-west.  At the city's centre, a huge tower made of some sort of white, jade-like material glistens in the sun.

You are not alone in the air; you see a few griffins and wyverns, bearing riders, as well as the odd magic carpet or flying mage.  They go about their business and ignore you.

In a few minutes, you arrive at your destination.  The area around you is grassland.  You cannot see it now, but from your flight you know there is a major road to the south-east.  To the north you see a hill.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 2, 2006)

Settling onto the hill, Durkon slips on his ring of etherealness and fades from view. 

On the ethereal plane he pulls out a small cube, placing it on the ground he murmers the command word.  Instantly the cube grows and expands until it is forms an adamantine tower 20 feet square and 30 feet high.

Returning to the material plane Durkon appears just as suddenly as he left "It is done, return with me to the ethereal plane, then we can an begin planning the next phase of our operation"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 2, 2006)

"Um," Shard says guiltily. "Can someone take me with them? I haven't got any spells for portals or anything like that."


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 2, 2006)

Lorgrane looks slowly around at their surroundings then nods.  He begins to cast a spell, drawing on immense power, his hands slash downward and it seems the very fabric of reality screams.

Where his hands slashed, suspended in midair, is a bloody gash in reality.  Lorgrane places his hands inside, ripping the tear open provoking an even greater scream from reality, but revealing behind it a gateway to the ethereal plane.

Lorgrane steps aside to let the others pass.  His hands black from the blood of the Multiverse.

OOC-

Lorgrane casts (a somewhat melodramatic) Gate.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 2, 2006)

"YEE!" Shard exults, and darts through the gaping hole in the Ethereal. There, she heads for the dark tower that's been erected to wait, fidgeting, by the door.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 2, 2006)

Returning to the Ethereal Plane Durkon opens the door to the tower and waits for everyone to enter then closes the door behind them.

Striding into the center of the room Durkon sits down at the table which seems to be part of the tower itself "It seems to me, that  before we begin our mission to destroy the Wyrmslayer and his control over the profane eye, that we need a plan of attack, it seems reasonable that our only chance of victory lies in us working together as a unit, otherwise why would the Perfect create all of us.  While I favour a forthright frontal assault I'm willing to hear your opinions on this matter"


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 2, 2006)

Lorgrane waits for everyone to enter, then steps through himself, the breach sealing itself behind him.  He listen's to the yak man's proposal, then responds, "I don't think we are yet resolved on a particular course of action yet.  We have been told one thing, we have been created to believe one thing, I do believe we need to see for ourselves what the Eye and the Wyrmslayer are trying to do before we charge forward killing everything in our path."

"For the most part I have little care one way or another about the eye.  It would be fascinating to study, but it is sentient and malign, I think there is much more I wish to know before I attempt such a feat."

"On the otherhand, if what the healer said was correct, then the eye is actively trying to destroy creation and has the Perfect worried enough to try to stop it.  There is much more to investigate here before I am comfortable with letting it go."

"My personal choice in this matter is to get more information."


----------



## Azaar (Aug 2, 2006)

"Agreed," says Nethien almost immediately.  "Charging in blindly will be certain doom for us all.  The Eye, however, is a concern.  Sentient and malign... that I will not disagree with.  An uncaring stance concerning what should be done with the Eye, however, I must disagree with on general principle."

He begins to pace around quietly for a moment.  "This Eye imbalances all of creation by it's very presence in the mortal realm.  Something should be done to counteract that imbalance:  simply striking down Naramyr Wyrmslayer is not the answer, because then another would fall under the sway of this malevolent item.  That would be replacing one imbalance with another, and therefore unacceptable, at least in my view.  We should make plans to ensure the Eye is removed from the mortal realm.  Where it should be placed, however... to that, I do not have the answer, at least not without some serious study first."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 3, 2006)

"The Eye's fate is not for us to decide," Shard says, scratching at the table curiously with a fingernail. "It's the sum total of everything the Perfect got wrong. I don't see how we can 'fix' what the Perfect Himself couldn't."

She breathes on the surface she'd been picking at and shines it on her sleeve then.

"I think we're just meant to remove it from influencing the world again. And we'll want help. And knowledge. Knowledge and help. Of course, knowledge IS a help...and to help us, allies will need knowledge...so..."

The pixie shrugs.

"That's what I think."


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 3, 2006)

Looking out a window across the hazy expanse of the Ethereal, Lessa shivers, and pulls her tattered clothing more closely around herself.

"It sounds like we're agreed then; we need more information.  About the Eye, Naramyr and his army.  How should we go about learning it?  Go back to the city?  Seek out and capture some of his underlings?"


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 7, 2006)

"Before we launch ourselves into this, I would suggest we get some basic facts down.  Such as What the Wyrmslayer is precisely doing, where he is attacking from and what form his army takes.  Without generalities like this, specific actions are going to be difficult."

"Second, I believe securing a base of operations may be in order.  While this is an impressive structure, it will not provide us adequate defenses against divinations.  And while these walls are high and strong, they offer us very little protection versus someone capable of reaching the ethereal realm."

"In addition, it is apparent not all of us have the capacity to move freely to and from this place, so a place on the material world may suit our needs better.  There are a plethora of ancient dungeons, abandon wizard towers, and overrun fortresses which would easily be within our capabilities to reclaim, or if we are looking for something less... overt, then perhaps we could rent a townhouse."

"I would suggest we talk to people in the city we came from and obtain more information, then proceed from there."


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 7, 2006)

"I'd prefer a more rural location to make our home.  Not only does it afford us more privacy, it would also be... more aggressively defensible.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 8, 2006)

"I can make a tower like this one," Shard observes shyly. "But not here. What if we go back to the world and pick a spot, and put up both the towers? Then we could make bridges between them and walls of stone and metal around them...and and...she!"

Shard points at Lessa. "She could make big bushes crowd around with sharp pointy thorns...in a MAZE around it! And we could put spells inside to block all kinds of stuff."


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 8, 2006)

"We can do that, but if we do, we will be limiting the utility of your items.  Spells, walls, bridges and mazes are bound to a loci, meaning they will not move with the towers.  If you are satisfied with leaving your towers in a single place and not moving them, then that is a fine solution.  If not, well then we need something less mobile."


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 8, 2006)

"The mobile towers should remain mobile.  As you said, there are plenty of existing structures that would suit our needs."


----------



## Azaar (Aug 9, 2006)

Nethien listened for several moments, mulling over the words of his comrades before finally speaking once more.  "Out in the country might be more "aggressively defensible", as it's been said, but it also might very well leave us sticking out like a sore thumb, unless whatever structure we take there to be is a bastion of last resort for us -- even so, it still leaves us far too exposed and open.  A city would be better:  we would receive news of the goings-on of the world faster, for one thing."

He thinks for a moment.  "If, however, the majority wants to be out in the country or wilderness, then I'd suggest finding an old castle, preferably on a mountain, with only one way for any sort of invading force to come in.  _That_ would be the most defensible structure we could hope for.  Then again, I'm not a tactician, not on a grand scale at any rate, so I'm probably far out of my depth here by making any sort of suggestions."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 11, 2006)

Shard bursts into tinny, musical laughter and collapses over the dark iron table. After a moment of levity, she pulls free and says, still giggling, "We had to come all the way here...just to say this? I thought we were going to talk about secret stuff, and make secret plans."

She wipes her eyes and sniffles.

"No one knows we're here, and we can carry around everything we have that's valuable. Why don't we just rent some rooms in an inn for now and pretend to be normal while we figure out what's going on and what we want to do?"


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 11, 2006)

"What you say is true, but subtlty is not our specialty, what we have done is done, so there is little use dwelling on it."

"As far as no one knowing about us, that is a matter of speculation.  The eye undoubtably knows of us, what it thinks of us is a different question.  It will attempt to use us or destroy us.  It is something we need to be aware of."

OOC-

Lorgrane will use his vast knowledge to try to suggest someplace suitable for us to take and use as a base of operations.  If it would be appropriate, I will make a suggestion:

Shadow Reach-  Once a hidden fortress of a long forgotten rebellion, Shadow Reach is a hidden underground complex that is used by a group of smugglers/raiders because of the tunnels that connect it to the nearby city.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 12, 2006)

Lorgrane: you rifle through your knowledge, but soon realizes that it is futile: you have no idea where you are in the world of Samsarra, and therefore no idea where a stronghold might be found.

Furthermore, perhaps it is an influence of the Eye, or perhaps it is because the Perfect has not meddled in worldly affairs for too long, your knowledge of the mortal realm is somewhat hazy.  While you may know the lay of the land in general, knowledge of something as specific as a hidden underground complex in some specific city is beyond you.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 12, 2006)

> Lorgrane: you rifle through your knowledge, but soon realizes that it is futile: you have no idea where you are in the world of Samsarra, and therefore no idea where a stronghold might be found.
> 
> Furthermore, perhaps it is an influence of the Eye, or perhaps it is because the Perfect has not meddled in worldly affairs for too long, your knowledge of the mortal realm is somewhat hazy. While you may know the lay of the land in general, knowledge of something as specific as a hidden underground complex in some specific city is beyond you.




I guess I will address this here.

First, not knowing the location of where we are is irrelevant, teleportation being what it is.  All we need is a general description to get us to the general area of where we would need to go.  (Somewhere outside the city of Sassara lies Shadow Reach, so we use greater teleport to go to Sassara)

Second, that particular ruling pretty much eliminates the loremaster's lore ability (which was primarily what I was depending on to get an idea of a location, not the knowledge skills).  Is that what you intend?


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 12, 2006)

/ooc:

Fair enough on the teleportation.

Lore is, I think, DM discretion.  You will learn useful things with it from time to time, but don't expect me to give away the plot because you rolled over 100 on the Lore roll.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2006)

Shard sighs and slumps, letting her forehead bang against the adamantine table. There's a -chink- noise when the broken crystal set there connects...digging a tiny scratch in the table's surface. She looks up hopefully.

"We could just blink to the nearest mountain and MAKE a place," she suggests. "We could loose diggers in the stone, and make walls. No one would notice on top of a mountain except the goats! Bend the rock, shape the rock, summon elementals and thoqqua and delvers! We'd have a wonderful palace made from the very bones of the earth! And from up there, we could see all around, so we could go anywhere!"

She twists her hands together. "And gird it with spells against scrying and eying and flying...bind servants and guardians both! It will be the work of days or weeks, and it will demand great magic...but we HAVE great magic, and better to use it than dilly-dally in the spirit world!"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 13, 2006)

Durkon having remained quiet throughout the conversation finally stirs to life "It seems that we need information before we begin to act in earnest, I suggest that we find and kidnap the most prominent sages in the nearby city and bring them here, once we have information regarding the Eye of Profane Truth, and the state of the world we find ourselves in, we'll be able to do more than just talk endlessly"


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 14, 2006)

"Or we could just go to the city and speak with them.  They'll undoubtedly be less cooperative after we kidnap them."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 14, 2006)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> "Or we could just go to the city and speak with them.  They'll undoubtedly be less cooperative after we kidnap them."



Looking affronted at Lessa's suggestion "*Speak* to them?, we are the true children of the Perfect, I will not consort with such lesser creatures, if there is something that I want, I will take it from them, as is my right.  Be not afraid of such weak creatures, all that they know I can and will learn from them."


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 15, 2006)

You hear someone knocking at the door.  The knock is impatient, a metallic clank against the adamantine.

"Anyone home?  This is the city guard.  Open up!"  The voice is female.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 15, 2006)

"The DOOR!" Shard whoops, and with a buzz of oversized dragonfly wings she's swooping off to the front door to the tower.

Once there she calls, "We're in here, but we're on a different plane, and outside the city. How come you're way out here?"


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 15, 2006)

You are met by two soldiers, one female and the other male, clad in light armor and uniforms.  With them is what looks like a large, floating eyestalk with hands.

The female guard, likely the senior of the two, scrutinises you carefully.  She replys.  "Yeah, we patrol here.  The shadow plane, too.  Can't have the uglies sneak up on us."

"That said, are you the owner of this property?  Do you have a permit?  The Ethereal Plane is open to passage, but permanent constructions are restricted within ten miles of the city."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 15, 2006)

Shard blinks. Permit?

"It's not really permanant," she says, a little mystified. "We just set it up to get some privacy. All we have to do to shrink it back down is say a special word and...FLUMPH! It turns into a little box."

She claps her hands to demonstrate the contraction of the tower's dimensions.

"I think we'll be moving on soon?" the sprite then hazards hopefully. "Is that okay?"


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 15, 2006)

Lorgrane's entire demeanor changes, his stock straight posture and expressionless face changes to a more friendly inviting countenance.

"Officers.  We apologize, I am afraid that we were unaware of your ordinance.  We will of course take down our "tent" as soon as we can."

"But while you are here, perhaps you could answer a few questions for us.  

"You mentioned "uglies."  What are those?"  

"We understand there is a problem locally and you may have a desire to enlist assistance, could you direct us to the head of the local power structure so we might offer our aid or someone else more appropriate?"  

"I am curious as how you arrived in this place, it is relatively remote by my way of thinking.  Do you have a device that transports you here, a mage powerful enough to send you here?"

OOC-

Lorgrane does not bombard them with questions, he would ask them one at a time but due to the limitations of the Pbp format, I have included them here.  

Depending on how you run interactions his diplomancy is +31


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 15, 2006)

> "I think we'll be moving on soon?" the sprite then hazards hopefully. "Is that okay?"




"It's temporary?  Well, that's fine, I suppose.  Just have it gone by this time tomorow."



> "You mentioned "uglies." What are those?"





> "We understand there is a problem locally and you may have a desire to enlist assistance, could you direct us to the head of the local power structure so we might offer our aid or someone else more appropriate?"



The guardswoman looks at you and your companions up and down.  She pays particular attention to the tentacled yakman.  "'Uglies' are what we call those bizzare monsters that come out of Viridia.  No two look the same, but they're all ugly as sin.  Some of them have magic, so we have to keep an eye out.  Usually they don't wander this far from the forest, but it's happened before."

"Not from these parts, are you?  You are adventurers?  Mercenaries?"  She shrugs.  "I suppose you could ask at the Palace.  Stay out of trouble and you'll have none from us."



> "I am curious as how you arrived in this place, it is relatively remote by my way of thinking. Do you have a device that transports you here, a mage powerful enough to send you here?"



"Nothing fancy.  The Mage's Guild have a portal set up.  Anyone with the gold to spare can take a trip here."

"So how did you get here?  Was it under your own power?  Which one of you is the wizard?"


----------



## Azaar (Aug 15, 2006)

Nethien, for the moment, remains quiet, simply listening to what's said.  _Interesting... very interesting.  Well, time will tell what role we all have to play, good or ill._

At the knocking, he turns, following the others to the door, and listens to the guards.  _We need a plan... and it appears that perhaps Shard has the most likely solution.  We need privacy, yet defensibility must also play a role, in the instance where privacy is no longer afforded._

After a moment, he looks first at the guards, and then at the floating eyestalk, studying intently for a few moments.

[sblock=Rhket]Knowledge (planes) +28 -- check to see what might be known about the guards or the eyestalk; I'll roll via Invisible Castle if you'd like, unless this is an instance where you'd prefer to do so.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 15, 2006)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> "It's temporary?  Well, that's fine, I suppose.  Just have it gone by this time tomorow."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Durkon scowls at the intrusion and his companions fawning attitude but otherwise remains silent throughout the farcical discussion.

OOC: Durkon doesn't have tentacles (anymore) and Durkon is currently in the guise of a hulking 8' tall human warrior, thanks to his Mask of Lies.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 18, 2006)

"I am an arcanist as you might have surmised. And yes,  "Adventurers" might be an apt description of us."

Glancing back at his compainons, briefly, he turns back to the guards, "Perhaps you could tell us where the palace is, I think we have a tale that may interest your leaders and if I am not mistaken we may have concurrent agendas."


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 19, 2006)

> Nethien, for the moment, remains quiet, simply listening to what's said. Interesting... very interesting. Well, time will tell what role we all have to play, good or ill.
> 
> At the knocking, he turns, following the others to the door, and listens to the guards. We need a plan... and it appears that perhaps Shard has the most likely solution. We need privacy, yet defensibility must also play a role, in the instance where privacy is no longer afforded.
> 
> After a moment, he looks first at the guards, and then at the floating eyestalk, studying intently for a few moments.




The coat-of-arms on the uniform points to one of the Empire's vassal kingdoms.  Specifically, of Vinecastle, which is near the great forest of Viridia.

The guards look well-trained - for average city guards.  Should the need arise, you have no doubt that any one of you can dispatch them easily.

Looking closely, the floating eyestalk, which you first took to be alive, is actually a construct.  It looks flimsy and ill-equipped for combat, but is likely useful for other purposes.  You detect traces of Divination magic.

As you study the floating eyestalk, it turns to you, studying you in return.  You get the feeling that there is someone else peering through that eyeball.

/ooc: I'll handle all rolls.  Faster this way.




> "I am an arcanist as you might have surmised. And yes, "Adventurers" might be an apt description of us."
> 
> Glancing back at his compainons, briefly, he turns back to the guards, "Perhaps you could tell us where the palace is, I think we have a tale that may interest your leaders and if I am not mistaken we may have concurrent agendas."



The guards look to you with a measure of respect.  "Well.  A skilled wizard like you can find a well-paid job anywhere, I would expect.  Especially with the war and all."

"The palace is right in the center of the city.  It's a big white tower.  You'll see it from miles away."

Satisfied that all is in order, they make to leave.




> Durkon doesn't have tentacles (anymore) and Durkon is currently in the guise of a hulking 8' tall human warrior, thanks to his Mask of Lies.



noted.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 21, 2006)

"Well then, shall we go have a look at their tower?"


----------



## Azaar (Aug 22, 2006)

"Perhaps... although I wonder if their motives are more that they wish to keep an eye on us."  Nethien frowned slightly.  "The construct... the eyestalk... someone was watching us.  The question is... whom?"


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 23, 2006)

After the guards leave, Lorgrane's demeanor returns to the pole straight posture and pentrating, clinical gaze.

"I believe we may be able to use these people, if not for fodder, then at least for information.  The risk, of course, is revealing our existance.  But then, I would believe at least the eye is aware of our presence here."

"I propose we go to this tower, present ourselves to their leadership and see what information they are willing to share."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 23, 2006)

"Let s not delay then" ushering everyone out of the tower Durkon speaks the command word to collapse the tower to its original size, putting it back into his pouch Durkon removes his ring of ethereal travel and returns to the Prime and waits for the others to arrive.

OOC: Durkon is now wearing his ring of freedom, in place of his ring of ethereal travel.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 25, 2006)

_Unsubtle, direct, and impatient_ Lorgrane momentarily considers his yak man companion. _I hate expending so much power over so trivial an issue, but if none of the others is capable of easily travelling through the plane, I suppose there is little choice._


OOC-

Lorgrane waits to see if any of the others has a way back, barring that he will cast shapechange and take the form of an Ether Scarab (MM2 pg 94) to rip a hole to the material plane, letting the others go through, he follows then resumes his natural form.

Not sure how you are handling forms known, but Lorgrane has KS: Planes +55, hopefully that is enough.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 25, 2006)

With a grateful squeak, Shard flits through the hole, clearly glad to be back on the material plane again. Once there, she buzzes madly around, singsonging, "Saaaages and men of leaaarning...in their towers. That's where we're goooooooing..."

She seems delighted to be going somewhere to do something.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 26, 2006)

You are now back in the material plane, on a hill a little way from the city.  What do you do?


/ooc:


> Not sure how you are handling forms known, but Lorgrane has KS: Planes +55, hopefully that is enough.




All forms are fine unless I say otherwise.


----------



## Azaar (Aug 27, 2006)

"This ought to be a rather interesting way to begin our little crusade."  Nethien looked around at the scenery after emerging from the rift and returning to the Material Plane.  "I would agree with the sentiment, however, that the Eye is likely aware not only of our existence, but that we are here right now, this moment.  One would hope that the tower, at least, would shed some light on the matter."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2006)

"Meetcha back in the city," Shard announces. "I'm just gonna go back to the place we first appeared in, then fly over to the tower all invisible. Anyone else coming? If the Eye knows, then it knows, and we can't get away or hide. No reason to sit around moping!"


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 29, 2006)

Shivering in the breeze, Lessa's appearance begins to blur and become indistinct; "We can all return to the city the same way we arrived here."


----------



## Azaar (Sep 4, 2006)

"Indeed," says Nethien quietly.  "If we are going to do anything, however, I suggest it not be alone.  And I would counsel patience; the more information we have, the better strategy we can devise to complete our task."


----------



## Wrahn (Sep 4, 2006)

OOC-

So unless we have any dissention, then we Wind Walk to the big white tower.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 4, 2006)

Shard sighs dramatically, then uses the lingering dweomer cast on her to assume the white, foggy form of a Wind Walker. With an airy, breathy whoop, she rises up and starts to streak off towards the distant city...slowing only if the others do not follow.

(OOC - Yes. )


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 5, 2006)

Rising into the air, Lessa follows Shard.


----------



## Rkhet (Sep 6, 2006)

/ooc: sorry about the long absence.  having trouble connecting to the site for some reason.  currently working through a proxy.  will update soon.


----------



## Rkhet (Sep 7, 2006)

You each make your way back to the city.

You have seen the tower on your trip before, so you've no problem finding it again.  When you are close, you see that it is constructed out of some ivory-like material.  It is all in one piece, as if carved out of a giant tusk.  It has no windows, but there are large doors on each side, and a steady stream of people milled inside and out.

The guards at the doors look bored.  They make no attempt to stop you when you walk inside.

- - - 

The interior of the tower is impossibly spacious, much more so than the exterior would suggest.  People lined up to various queues, at the head of which clerks signed and stamped on forms and documents.

When you step in, you suddenly feel heavy.  The items of magic that you wear seems to cease functioning a few steps inside the tower.

Durkon:

[sblock]Stopping yourself, you realize that whatever it is that impedes the functioning of your items would impede your disguise too.  You may need to adapt more mundane methods of disguise.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 12, 2006)

As Durkon feels the effects of his magical disguise being neutralised he quickly steps back outside "I will wait for you here"


----------



## Azaar (Sep 12, 2006)

One moment, Nethien is walking into the building, seemingly without a care in the world.  The next moment, his rapier is suddenly, miraculously in hand.  He blinks, then frowns.  _I didn't activate the glove... must be an anti-magic field of some sort.  Highly powerful one, at that._

Fortunately, however, he does have a backup of sorts:  a small scabbard in which he sheathes the weapon while turning around to face Durkon.  "I'm not entirely certain that you should wait alone, in all honesty.  At any rate... who among us would consider themselves the most persuasive and talkative?  That person, at least, should talk to whoever is in charge here.  I daresay, however, that we should also try the inhabitants of this city.  The view of the common people might very well be as important as what we could learn here."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 12, 2006)

Shard hesitantly raises her hand.

"Me? Kind of? Only I'm not..." she taps her head, "REALLY...sure...what we're supposed to be asking? Or what we want to do? Like...because if we want to get permission to set up a house here, I'm sure we could do that. But is that what we WANT? It feels like we're just kind of...bobbing...on top of the water..." She rocks her hand to and fro, imitating the movement of something drifting aimlessly on the water.

"Or...maybe it's just me? Which means, what is our plan?"


----------



## Wrahn (Sep 12, 2006)

Lorgrane sees the building as they approach, when they reach 120 feet of it, the his greater arcane sight shows magic coming off the exterior of the building.  

"Wait.  Until we find out more, I am not willing to put ourselves in the situation where our magic does not function.  It leaves us vulnerable in an unknown situation.  Before we proceed here, I would suggest that we go find out what we can from the local populous."

-OOC

If we are in agreement, we should go to a local inn and buy a few drinks from some of the locals.  Questions that need to be answer include:

1. Who are the rulers
2. What are the rulers like
3. What is the nature of the local problems
4. Any major events that is public knowledge (wars, assassinations, etc)

If appropriate Lorgrane's Gather Information skill is +39.  Armed with that information, depending on what it is, Lorgrane will be much more comfortable coming back to the tower.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 13, 2006)

Shard nods sagely. "Okay."

(OOC, sounds good to me! My Gather Info is only +18, so I'll just Aid Another. )


----------



## Rkhet (Sep 13, 2006)

You leave the tower, making your way to a local tavern, the Trickster's Head.

Inside, you are surprised to see an actual skull with a jester's cap hanging on a wall.  Upon closer examination you realize it is but a wooden replica, albeit well-made.

You spend a few gold pieces buying drinks and socialising with the locals.  A few drinks later you've made some new friends.  You steer the topic away from the who-slept-with-whose-wife gossip, and towards the ruler of the city.

"Ruler?  Oh.  You mean the king, right?" said Bert the tailor, nursing his drink.  "Tall man.  Thirty-ish.  Looks more like a librarian than a king, if you ask me.  Popular with the ladies, though."

"Hah, yes, I'd be popular with the ladies too if I were king." Said Saon the carpenter, to the jeering of the others.  "He's an alright sort, I suppose.  Taxes have gone up lately, but it's only to be expected, with the war and all.  Better than the last one, anyway."

"They're all so full of themselves." Said a third man, whose name you do not remember.  "Royalty, I mean.  Wass they do, anyway?  Jus goin' around waving their hands at us, that's what.  Anyone could do that.  What's the king done for us lately, eh?"

"Oh, quit yer grumblin'.  At least it's all quiet now at the top.  Remember what it was like fifteen years ago, when they were all fightin' to be king?  All those perfectly good 'eads, offed right in front o' the Big Square?  Remember how they would fight each other and the Uglies would sneak in 'cause no-one's watching?"  Said Saon.

"Live and let live, I say.  I've got no complaints long as he does whatever it is that kings do an' don't get in the way of us honest folks makin' a living."

There is a general murmur of agreement.

One of the men is wearing the same uniform as the guards you saw earlier.  You ask him if there are troubles in the city.

"Troubles, eh?  Lessee... well, the Uglies are acting up lately, aren't they?  Can't remember it bein' this bad for ages.  Times were that us guards could go for months without seein' a one, but now they're turning up almost every day.  Good thing they're weaker out here.  If we fought them deep inside the forest they'd wipe the floor with us."

"Them wizardin' sorts at the Guild are saying it's cos of all the people bein' killed in war, it's destablisin' the magical thingamabob.  The church says it's the Perfect gettin' angry at the Wyrmslayer.  Didn't say why His Lordship would be takin' it out on us folks, though."

Another patron cuts in.  "I heard the Emperor's asked our king for soldiers.  You think there's gonna be a draft?"

"Nah.  What's the point of drafting the likes of youse, anyway?  Common folks won't last three seconds 'gainst the monsters the Adversary's putting up.  I did hear - and don't any of ya say you heard it from me, right?  I did hear that those at the top are thinkin' about waking the Kights of the Frost.  How about that?  That's something, innit?"

"What?  You never heard of the Kights of the Frost?  Eh.  Long story.  Remind me to tell you another day.  Just know that they're top fighters.  Any one of them can kill ten uglies with both hands tied behind his back.  They've been sleepin' for hundreds of years, now, but the king knows how ta wake them.  It's a royal secret, see?  Naramyr won't know what hit him."


----------



## Wrahn (Sep 14, 2006)

Once the crowd goes back to it's regular flow of conversation, Lorgrane will address one of the less drunk patrons he had been talking to. "My friends are getting ansy for their drinks, care to join us?  The big guy is buying." Lorgrane motions at Durkon.

Once back to the relative privacy of the table, (assuming the patron joins us), Lorgrane will banter back and forth a little with those more adept at social skills (read as not Durkon) to put the patron at ease, finally, he takes a drink of water (which is what Lorgrane is drinking) and turn to address their guest.  "I must confess, your company isn't the only reason we brought you back to here."

"You see we are a band of adventurers from a great distance away.  We had heard of your problems but only in the most general of terms.  We know that the Wyrmslayer is threatening your land.  But we know very little beyond this."

"So rather than break the mood with direct question to the gathered crowd, I thought you might be willing to lend us a hand in return for us covering your bar tab for this evening."

(Assuming yes again)

"I am sure my friends have some questions for you, but let me start.  Can you describe the exact nature of the enemy you are facing?  I understand that periodic attack from the woods occur, and the attackers are monstrous, but what are they?  Who sent them?  Is this the only form of attacks the city suffers from?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2006)

"Also, are you really fighting Naramyr? The Emperor?" Shard asks, sounding awestruck. "Isn't that really dangerous? Why do you want to fight him anyway?"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 15, 2006)

Durkon looks up with obvious distaste as Lograne brings over one of the patrons and begins his incessantly chatter, meeting eye contact the man, Durkon activates the power of his right eye with a thought, and waits to see his reaction.

OOC: Activates eye of charming DC14.


----------



## Azaar (Sep 15, 2006)

Nethien, for the most part, has remained quiet ever since departing the tower, although he did make a point of unsheathing his rapier and replacing it in the small dimensional pocket courtesy of his glove of storing once sufficiently removed from the anti-magic zone of the tower itself.  He would make the idle remark on occasion when necessary, but otherwise remained silent whenever possible.  He did not want to miss any possible clues as to the situation into which the Perfect had thrust not only himself, but his companions as well.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 15, 2006)

Shuddering, Lessa inches her chair closer to the fire.



			
				Shard said:
			
		

> "Isn't that really dangerous? Why do you want to fight him anyway?"




"Power.  Naramyr has it; they're afraid of it.  Conflict always comes down to power."


----------



## Rkhet (Sep 19, 2006)

The man you invite is in his thirties, somewhat good-looking, but with a slight potbelly and a receding hairline.  He is, by his own words, a musician of sorts.



> "So rather than break the mood with direct question to the gathered crowd, I thought you might be willing to lend us a hand in return for us covering your bar tab for this evening."




"Aha.  Oi Rhollic!" he gestures to the bartender, "bring out your best stuff.  My friend here" - he pats you on the shoulder as if he's been your friend for years - "is payin' tonight."



> "I am sure my friends have some questions for you, but let me start. Can you describe the exact nature of the enemy you are facing? I understand that periodic attack from the woods occur, and the attackers are monstrous, but what are they? Who sent them? Is this the only form of attacks the city suffers from?"




"You mean the uglies?  Nah.  Nobody sent them, far as we know.  They were there before the city was even built.  I suppose they come out looking for food.  It's not so bad out here, but every year we hear about some idiots getting killed inside lookin' for treasure an' whatnot."

"Say, you look like the adventurin' sort.  Word of advice: don't go in there."

"Other than them uglies, we have it pretty good in the city.  We've got the best wine this side of Frostfall.  The best elves, too, if you've got the coins for them."



> "Also, are you really fighting Naramyr? The Emperor?" Shard asks, sounding awestruck. "Isn't that really dangerous? Why do you want to fight him anyway?"




"It's not really our war, to tell you the truth.  The Empire and Sul Taelrim - that's Naramyr's kingdom - are going at it tooth and nail, but we're all the way on the other side of the Empire.  Way I see it, even if worse come to worst and Naramyr wins, it'll just mean we pay our tribute to him instead of the Emperor."



> Durkon looks up with obvious distaste as Lograne brings over one of the patrons and begins his incessantly chatter, meeting eye contact the man, Durkon activates the power of his right eye with a thought, and waits to see his reaction.
> 
> OOC: Activates eye of charming DC14.




At first it had no effect, but since the man does not seem to have noticed, you try again and this time succeed.  He smiles at you warmly.



> "Power. Naramyr has it; they're afraid of it. Conflict always comes down to power."




"Hey, Sul Taelrim was the first to attack, you know.  Way I hear it, it was a cowardly sneak attack, too.  They caught the Empire by surprise and it would have been over almost before it began if it weren't for the Angels."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 20, 2006)

Durkon looks the man in the eye and speaks with a hint of command "Describe these 'uglies' to me"


----------



## Rkhet (Sep 24, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Durkon looks the man in the eye and speaks with a hint of command "Describe these 'uglies' to me"




"Just yesterday, I saw them guards drag in this huge, eight-armed snake-woman made of stone.  Last week it was the biggest worm you'll ever see, big as a house, and it stank like you wouldn't believe.  I've seen one that looked like a mass of tentacles, too - they were all dead when I saw'em, of course."

"I heard them spellcasters are carving up the bodies for research, right here in the city.  Irresponsible of 'em, if you ask me.  Who knows what kinds of strange diseases those things carry?  They should have just burnt and buried them."


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 25, 2006)

"What do they do with them after they haul them back to town?"


----------



## Azaar (Sep 26, 2006)

"Research and experimentation?"  Nethien couldn't help but say it aloud as he leans back in his chair.  "Interesting... very interesting."

_Sounds as if there's a sense of desperation for some attempt at use of these "uglies", like some sort of cheap fodder.  Naramyr's taint through the Eye is evidently more widespread than just within the Wyrmslayer's ranks._


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 26, 2006)

"Are there any fey nearby?" Shard asks abruptly. "In the woods...perhaps? It would be a good idea if I spoke to them."


----------



## Rkhet (Sep 26, 2006)

> "Are there any fey nearby?" Shard asks abruptly. "In the woods...perhaps? It would be a good idea if I spoke to them."



The bar patron shrugs.  "You're the only weefolk I've seen all year.  If there are any in the woods, they're keeping to themselves an' we're all thankful for it." 

Realizing what he said, he smiles apologetically.  "Present company excluded, of course."

"Ask the elves.  They've got their city right in the woods, so they should know."


----------



## Wrahn (Sep 26, 2006)

"Is there a mages guild or academy where these "uglies" are taken to be dissected?"


----------



## Rkhet (Sep 27, 2006)

He nods.  "Yeah, it's a bit way southwest of here.  Maybe twenty minutes by foot.  You'll see some big granite buildings in a clearing, with oak trees all around.  Not much point going there, though.  They won't let you in just because you ask nicely."


----------



## Azaar (Oct 2, 2006)

"Hmm.  That might be an interesting avenue to pursue, although I have the feeling their defenses are much the same as the tower from whence we came."  Nethien leans back in his chair, considering the matter.  "Still, though, it might prove insightful to discover just what, exactly, is going on there."


----------



## Rkhet (Oct 9, 2006)

Your conversation is interrupted by a clear, ringing sound.  It isn't loud, but strangely it completely drowns out all the voices and ambient noise in the room.  Looking at the source of the sound, you see the bartender, holding a silver gong.

He strikes it two more times, making sure he has everyone's attention.  Then he speaks.

"Auction night tonight, folks.  Come back tomorrow unless you've got five hundred gilders w'nowhere ta go."

At this, most of the assembled patrons stand up and shuffle to the door.  There are a few grumbles, but clearly they are used to this.

"You're mercenaries, aye?" Says the man you were talking to.  "You'll want to see this at least once.  Five hundred golds should be nothin' to you adventuring sorts... course, you'll wanna pay for poor ol' me, too.  'S important to have someone show you the ropes when you're new in town."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 10, 2006)

Shard stands up in her seat, wings vibrating in a frenzy of excitement.

"I'll pay for poor old you!" she exclaims. "And me too! Show me the rope!"


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 12, 2006)

Lessa shakes her head in dissappointment, "What is with this obsession with gold?  Are there perhaps... other... ways this entry fee of yours could be satisfied?"


----------



## Rkhet (Oct 12, 2006)

> Lessa shakes her head in dissappointment, "What is with this obsession with gold? Are there perhaps... other... ways this entry fee of yours could be satisfied?"




The musician shrugs.  "Sure.  Platinum, gems, jewelry, magical trinckets, things of that sort.  Or you could have our lively weefolk lass here spot you some.  You do have to pay, though."

As you speek, more people are come in.  Adventurers, judging by their armor and the weapons they brandish.  The vast majority are human, but you do spot some half-orcs and even a few dwarves.  They carry on loudly, and soon you can barely hear youself above the ding.

Rhollic the bartender reaches under his counter.  You hear a loud click, then the sound of grinding gears, and the walls of the tiny tavern flickers and fades away to reveal a lavishly furnished space at least twenty times larger.  It even includes a stage and a small gladiatorial pit.

As you watch, the empty glasses on your table are removed and replaced with full ones.  Invisible Servants, most likely.

The guardsman you saw earlier is going around the now much larger tavern with a sack, collecting gold.  Pointing to him, the musician speaks:

"See him?  That's Ghuland.  He's the king's eyes and ears in this place.  This is all illegal, you know.  In theory.  But the king's willing to turn a blind eye so long as we keep it discreet an' the Church doesn't get wind of it."

"And, o'course, nothing's free.  The gold you pay, it all goes straight to His Royal Pockets."


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 12, 2006)

"Do the people that gather here, presumably fight here, represent the best and most powerful of the people that live in the city?  If so, I have interest in seeing it.  If it is just a blood spectacle it holds little interest to me."

OOC-

Have we entered a pocket dimension?  Does it look like a lot other bars share this pocket dimension or this one is just much bigger?  The regulars seem to be moving out?


----------



## Rkhet (Oct 16, 2006)

> "Do the people that gather here, presumably fight here, represent the best and most powerful of the people that live in the city? If so, I have interest in seeing it. If it is just a blood spectacle it holds little interest to me."



"No, no, they don't fight.  Well, they do, sometimes, but they're mainly here for trade.  You did hear Rhollic say it's auction night, right?  You come here often enough and you will see anything - _anything_ up for sale." 

"If you are looking for the truly powerful, though, you're in for some disappointment.  Such people tend to avoid the company of each other.  If they want something bought, they would do it through their underlings.  Though," he pauses to take a swig, "any mage worth his salt knows his divinations, so I wouldn't be surprised if there are several of them peeking in at us right now."

As you speak, Ghuland the guardsman is coming to your table.  He frowns at the musician.

"Sponging off outlanders again, Rudgal?"

"Aha, everyone, allow me to introduce you to my best friend..." Rudgal raises his glass, grinning amicably.

"I am not your friend."

This is met with an exaggerated expression of hurt and outrage.

Ignoring him, Ghuland turns to you.

"You're new here, right?  Don't believe everything this man tells you, and watch your pockets around him.  He's a liar and a cheat."

/ooc:



> Have we entered a pocket dimension? Does it look like a lot other bars share this pocket dimension or this one is just much bigger? The regulars seem to be moving out?




[sblock]The inside space is now much larger than it should be considering the size of the building outside, so you are probably inside a pocket dimension.  It is walled off, with no windows.  The regulars have moved out and those coming in look like adventurers.[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 16, 2006)

Orgesht leans back in his char with a casual air, "I don't suppose they'll be auctioning off any saucy young slave girls? I could use a good bedwarmer when I retire for the evening. Now who's dreary idea was it to have unseen servants. They're slow as snails and lietrally nothing to look at. I'm so parched you'd think that I hadn't had a drop since the day I was born."

OOC - despite O's apparent nonchalance, he will observe Rudgal and Ghuland's body language carefully, and keep an eye out for anyone else that may be paying the party inordinate
attention. Sense Motive +53


----------

